# Have I taken too much artistic liberty?



## Rehka (May 15, 2009)

I'm concerned that I've taken to much liberty with my fursona, Rehka, and that the little changes I've decided to make in her vs the real life animal will have her mistaken as a cat.

This is her: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1894225/ (sorry, not the best, but I'm trying  ) and (for those that don't know) this is a real red panda: http://terpconnect.umd.edu/~azayac/zoopic4.jpg 

I've actually changed her face a bit since that ref sheet, I should do a new one, see avatar for a better facial reference.

What do you think? To much liberty or is it ok?


----------



## Marie (May 15, 2009)

I think it's fine. She doesn't look much like a cat, especially because of her markings.

My red panda character doesn't look much like a red panda anymore.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 15, 2009)

She looks fine. She's your character, you can make her look like whatever you want. Looks enough like a red panda to me.


----------



## Shadowwolf (May 16, 2009)

I don't think you've taken ENOUGH artistic liberty! But that's just me. It looks true enough to the animal's natural markings.


----------



## BloodSapphire (May 28, 2009)

looks like a red panda to me,


----------



## Sophist (May 28, 2009)

Your problem isn't with what species she looks like. You do have some anatomy and form issues to work out though. But I suppose that's not really the point of the thread, so yeah, I have no problem distinguishing her species.


----------



## Rehka (May 29, 2009)

Thanks guys 

yeah, I've been working on my anatomy, I'm purchasing a better ref sheet though, since my pics aren't turning out what I'd like them to look like yet


----------



## Telnac (May 29, 2009)

She looks nothing like a cat.  Her markings very much suggest a red panda.  You need not worry.


----------



## Toaster (May 29, 2009)

Dose not look like a cat. But it needs work, keep that in mind at ALL times. Nothing is ever perfect.


----------

